# A New English Video - AND on a different horse!



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

I have a wee video for you guys to take a look at!

Peanut is my 10 year old team roping horse. She's a little hot and doesn't like to get round (She hadn't been trained very well...don't ask...). Today, despite a few minutes of bolting and bucking issues, she settled down nicely for me. 

I was tired of fighting with Lizzy fighting me all the time and needed to ride on a horse that was consistent.


----------



## ElaineLighten (Jan 1, 2012)

you guys look good, the only problem I noticed that you did a lot was lean too far forward, you need to sit a little straighter but still keep the shoulder-hip-heel alignment  Hope you enjoy your english riding!


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

I notice that I lean forward EVERYTIME I ride Peanut. It's just something about how she leans on my hands or something wierd like that.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

What kind of a bit are you riding with?

A few things, since the horse isn't engaged properly, it's making everything look choppy including your trot. I think once you teach Peanut to streeeeetttccchhhh down into the bridle, and use the hind end, and lift the back.. you'll have a much nicer trot and you'll post it a lot better.

Try not to lean forward as it encourages your horse to go on the forehand and then things become heavy instead of light.

Now enough about the horse...

You look good just watch those diagonals!!! It's okay to peek down. Remember rise and fall with the wall. Sitting up taller will help you connect those seat bones down and keep up with the horse even better than currently. 

Love it, QH!


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

I have her in this bit:








It's the only bit I use with her, mostly because my dad ruined her mouth. She's my team roping horse, so she doesn't really stretch down into the bridle much. She also hardly ever gets direct rein, and get's mad if she does get it sometimes. AAAAND on top of all that, she was having a mare day...charging and bucking...and other such things.


----------



## Sphi (Apr 8, 2010)

Definitely sit back! It will be a lot easier to stop her from running. Remember to pull through your elbows when you sit back, that's where you get your power, not in your hands/wrists. Heels down as well! Also it's hard to see but looks like your saddle is a bit too far back. Hope that helps  Good luck!


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

QHriderKE said:


> I have her in this bit:


No offense, but no wonder she doesn't reach for the bit.........

Good God


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Yeah I would not direct rein or take up rein in that bit.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

That bit is NOT meant for direct reining; it needs to be used only as a curb bit. If you want to take up contact and be in her mouth, go to a snaffle, because direct rein aids will confuse her with that bit.


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

It's not a harsh bit. It has a lot of freedom for her tounge, and it swivels. In fact I just noticed that the bit I use swivels on each side of the port. I never tug or pull on it, and she neckreins mostly, unless she's being a hot-headed hag. She's an excellent team roping horse. And team roping horses need rate, turn and stop.

EDT: If I had her in a snaffle on that day, she would have been a runaway. It was her first ride in months.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

It's not an overly harsh bit....for riding on a loose rein sans contact. If you're going to ride English with two hands, you really should be using a snaffle.


----------

